# GRUB/GIG CHALLENGE II



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

The weather has cooled so its time to kickoff the second annual Grub/Gig Challenge!!! If you didn't get a chanceto participate last year, the rules are simple.Just display your flounder in a picture with a measuring device so we can track the length in inches. That's It. The longest fish wins!!! Congratulations to last year's winner, Frayed Knot, who got a 26 inch flounder to take the cup. I wish everyone herethe best of luck. It should be a fantastic season!!!

Deadeye


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm in!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgot, but was that 26'r gigged or jigged? Thanxxxxxx in advance. T


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Is that to the fork? LOL I am just kidding.... I am in. Doubt I will win unless that one retarded flounder I keep finding has somehow managed to get the gene for giantism....


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Boatjob1 (10/16/2009)*Forgot, but was that 26'r gigged or jigged? Thanxxxxxx in advance. T


I went back to the old thread and found the winner. It looks gigged to me. Here it is, a very nice flattie.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in. I'll be tossing a doa shrimp


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in - sounds fun.... this front should definitely kick things off...


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks to a friend Jeff, thanks again Jeff, who helped me with mylights, I'll be grubbing and gigging this year!!! I can't wait till this wind lays down. 

Deadeye


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

We're in. Read your quick start guide for a refresher course. Thank you for all thetime you input to share this.:clap


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

If you're giggin, do you have to be above the surface when you do? Is spearin OK? Could make it interesting.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Is spearin OK?




Spearing

Spearing is defined as ?the catching or taking of a fish by bowhunting, gigging, spearfishing, or any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body.? Spearing does not include the

catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook-and-line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking). Spearfishing is defined as ?the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water.? The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species which are

prohibited for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed which are managed by the Commission, and those not managed by the Commission are allowed to be harvested by spearing.

? Billfish (all species)? Spotted eagle ray? Sturgeon ? Manta ray

? Sharks ? Bonefish ? Tarpon ? Goliath grouper

? Snook ? Blue crab ? Nassau grouper? Spotted seatrout

? Red drum ? Weakfish ? Stone crab ? Pompano

? African pompano? Permit ? Tripletail ? Lobster

? Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish,

porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish,

seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean)


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *flappininthebreeze (10/17/2009)*If you're giggin, do you have to be above the surface when you do? Is spearin OK? Could make it interesting.


I will leave it up to you all to decide. A diver would have a huge advantage in my opinion. 

Deadeye


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I have looked up to my silver maple treefor the last several days in pure discust,as it sways erraticly!!! I have waited a full year to acquire the tools I need to accomplish mymission. Patience it a virtue, so they say, so I will wait. I believe tomorrow night or tuesdaywill be on time!!! As the winds calm, the still frames ofbloody flounder lying in my boat will not leave my mind. 

Deadeye


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

> *excelrfg (10/16/2009)*We're in. Read your quick start guide for a refresher course. Thank you for all thetime you input to share this.:clap


where can I get more info..I'd lke to participate. Thanks.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Does this one count? 














Last night in Pensacola


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Flatti!! That is a big gulf flounder did you get a weight.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Well here is a 211/2 starter doormat i popped a couple of hours ago in Santa Rosa sound! The only one i got tonight.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

HAG 90 10 sure it counts, but it looks like Banjovie edged you out by an inch. Nice fish though fellas!!! I tried to go tonight but my friends battery I was testing did not pass. I have to go get a new one now, dam, there expensive compared to several years back. Oh well I'll get it right tomorrow night!!!

Deadeye


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Deadeye, I just did the same thing. Bought a Deep Marine Optimax at Sams Club. My old battery bit the dust. 

NICE Flounder BanJovie!!!! :toast


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we need Date stamps on the pix's.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I lost a 6llb stud last night.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry about the pics but throw this 23 1/2" in the mix:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/21/2009)*I think we need Date stamps on the pix's.




I still say we need date stamps. Whose to say they were not fish from last year?


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobby - I apologize but I am working with technical difficulties in equipment and operator. Pic was from 10/24/09. Maybe I will hold up a sign next time.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice 1! Looks like you got it with a gig? I cant figure out the date thing ether, next 1 i will post on that days newspaper.

NICE CATCH!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Edited for DFA.

I want to enter mine. 9lbs 8oz 27". What a slob!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Well Done! That things a monster. I didnt know we had Halibit here in Fl. Or is that a Doormatasourous?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to subtract and inch for the jaw being pulled open/extended about 1/2 inch looks like shadow.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's mine!!!


----------

